# HFCS Commercial



## Treklady (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't find anything on the site about this, so I am asking here. Has anyone seen these commercials? Touting the goodness of HFCS. There is a website to visit displayed during the commercial, but I cannot remember it. Does anyone happen to know what the website is??

Thanks in advance.

Pffft, touting the gooodness of HFCS, should be hung by their toenails!!


----------



## Lamb&Guinness (Sep 5, 2008)

youtube.com/watch?v=KVsgXPt564Q

I found this HFCS ad


----------



## Treklady (Sep 5, 2008)

I finally caught the commercial and here is the website that says there is nothing wrong with HFCS...go figure.


SweetSurprise - Factual Information About Common Sweeteners like Sugar, Honey and High Fructose Corn Syrup (HFCS)


----------



## Lamb&Guinness (Sep 5, 2008)

If the govt would end price controls on sugar, the HFCS folks would not be able
to match the price. We'd have sugar in our sodas and the price of corn (as food)
would lower.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 6, 2008)

Treklady said:


> I can't find anything on the site about this, so I am asking here.


LOL - different rodeo ... same Bull! 

Click on "Search" and search on the keyword "HFCS" - you would have found this previous discussion we had on this topic: *How Dangerous is High-Fructose Corn Syrup?* along with a few other threads.



Treklady said:


> Pffft, touting the gooodness of HFCS, should be hung by their toenails!!


 
I could say the same for those who "bash" HFCS without any scientific basis - or qualifying their arguments.

I was disappointed in a couple of answers on the "SweetSuprise" website - I really wish they had gone into the research and not used a vague "general ism" .... but I didn't find any false statements.

Actually - I'm neither pro nor anti - I'm just against people buying into the, "you know what they say ..." without knowing what they are talking about... and perpetuating what could be a myth.


----------



## FitBizWoman (Sep 6, 2008)

*My Opinion on the HFCS Commercial*

Hello! I came across this post while doing some research on the response of the commercial I saw from the Corn Refiner's Association this morning. It inspired me to write an article on my blog about the affects of HFCS (and sugar in general). This is a summary from that blog: 

HFCS is very easy and very cheap to produce, which means lower costs and higher profits for food producers. HFCS is produced by processing corn starch to yield glucose, and then processing the glucose to produce a high percentage of fructose, the sugar found in fruit. So it sounds like HFCS should be as good for you as fruit, right? Wrong! The fructose found in fruit has natural fiber that feeds the beneficial bacteria in your digestive tract. HFCS does not have the natural fiber that helps to slow down digestion and feed the beneficial bacteria. With HFCS only the harmful bacteria gets fed and gastric distress is the inevitable result in the form of indigestion, acid reflux, and irritable bowel syndrome. 


Since the chemical composition is different, the body processes the fructose in HFCS differently than it does regular cane or beet sugar. The hormones that regulate the body’s metabolism are altered. Leptin and insulin are two hormones that the body produces to signal the brain to decrease appetite and control body weight. Unfortunately, while HFCS forces more fat into the bloodstream via the liver, it does not stimulate the pancreas to produce insulin or the body’s fat cells to produce leptin. At the same time, HFCS, like trans fats, does not suppress the production of ghrelin, a hormone that increases hunger and appetite. The end result is that the body is tricked into still feeling hungry even while it continues to store more fat. 

And does anyone know what happens when your body has a diminished production of insulin? It’s called diabetes. 

So what is a person to do? Just to be clear, I’m not only picking on HFCS. Sugar is also one of the culprits for the country’s rise of obesity as well as other health problems. Therefore, I believe that all sugar should be limited in your diet. You are probably thinking that sugar is more prevalent in our diet than even HFCS. Sound impossible to do? The key is _balance_. Small changes and substitutions can make a big difference. Eating one cookie probably won’t cause adverse effects. Eating a whole box will. Instead of reaching for a large piece of apple pie, eat a large apple instead. Much more satisfying and it will curb your hunger longer. And at your next cookout, instead of offering your friends soft drinks, show them the love by stocking a cooler full of refreshing bottles of water. Schedule activities like volleyball games, frisbee or play tag with the kids. You will be helping everyone live a more healthy and active life, improving the quantity as well as the quality of their time here on earth.


Angie Jones


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for your post, and the link to your blog posting, Angie. 

You have single-handedly demonstrated why most of the anti-HFCS sites are misleading about HFCS. It's not about the HFCS, the same debate was waged about sucrose before HFCS became the less expensive alternative ... and there were basically the same results. 

Oh, FWIW: the fructose in HFCS and in fruit are both _metabolized_ the same. When you ingest sucrose (table sugar) it is broken down in the stomach into it's two components, glucose and fructose, and they are then metabolized differently ... but the fructose portion is metabilized like the fructose in fruit, HFCS, honey ...

The problem is a diet too high in sugar (from any source) and too low in other nutrients and exercise.


----------



## FitBizWoman (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello, Michael! I've read your posts with interest and I was hoping for your reply! That's a pretty tall order to claim I am single-handedly responsible for such a large movement but I certainly appreciate your confidence!

Thank you for clarifying my last paragraph. It's not just HFCS, but sugar from all sources that should be limited (not necessarily eliminated) from the diet. It's all about moderation and choices. The apple is obviously going to be a better choice than the apple pie. Both have sugar but the apple has far more nutritious value than the pie, including fiber. 

"You know what they say".......an apple a day and some good old-fashioned exercise makes Michael a healthy boy. 

Angie


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2008)

FitBizWoman said:


> Hello, Michael! I've read your posts with interest and I was hoping for your reply! That's a pretty tall order to claim I am single-handedly responsible for such a large movement but I certainly appreciate your confidence!
> 
> Thank you for clarifying my last paragraph. It's not just HFCS, but sugar from all sources that should be limited (not necessarily eliminated) from the diet. It's all about moderation and choices. The apple is obviously going to be a better choice than the apple pie. Both have sugar but the apple has far more nutritious value than the pie, including fiber.
> 
> ...


 
LOL - never let it be said that if something can be taken more than one way I always cover all of the bases and eliminate all of the ways I didn't intend! 

Sorry, I was not giving you credit for being the single-handed source of the anti-HFCS movement. I was actually giving you credit for being more honest than the usual HFCS bashers who attempt to blame all of the malnutrition, diabetes, other health problems and obesity on the fructose in HFCS ... you mentioned the fact that the real problem is the over comsumption of all sugars ... several times. I was giving you credit for pointing that out ... even if the blog was biased ... an assumption I made from the title: *Friends Don't Let Friends Comsume HFCS!*


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 8, 2008)

FitBizWoman said:


> HFCS is very easy and very cheap to produce, which means lower costs and higher profits for food producers. HFCS is produced by processing corn starch to yield glucose, and then processing the glucose to produce a high percentage of fructose, the sugar found in fruit. So it sounds like HFCS should be as good for you as fruit, right? Wrong! The fructose found in fruit has natural fiber that feeds the beneficial bacteria in your digestive tract. HFCS does not have the natural fiber that helps to slow down digestion and feed the beneficial bacteria. With HFCS only the harmful bacteria gets fed and gastric distress is the inevitable result in the form of indigestion, acid reflux, and irritable bowel syndrome.



Hi, Angie. Do you have a source for this? I don't believe it's correct that "the fructose found in fruit has natural fiber..." Fruit itself contains fiber, but fructose is just a type of sugar. 

I'd really like to see evidence for this statement: "With HFCS only the harmful bacteria gets fed and gastric distress is the inevitable result..."

Thanks.


----------



## jkath (Sep 8, 2008)

Angie! Great posting!!
Please hang around more, not just for the HFCS talk.


----------



## SteveyBear (Sep 11, 2008)

I find the ads troubling not because of any myths about the horrors of HFCS, but mostly because we don't need to be consuming any more of it than we already do. In fact, we could stand to eat much less of it and other sugars too.

According to Michael Pollan in his book "The Omnivore's Dilemma," an American's annual consumption of HFCS has gone from 45 pounds to 66 pounds since 1985 (book was written in 2006). The real trouble is that this was in conjunction to consuming more of other sugars in the same time period.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Angie. Do you have a source for this? I don't believe it's correct that "the fructose found in fruit has natural fiber..." Fruit itself contains fiber, but fructose is just a type of sugar.



You are correct. Fructose is the sugar and the fiber is part of the fruit. If you drink the fruit juice you get only the sugar and no fiber. But if you eat the fruit you get both.


----------



## Alix (Sep 12, 2008)

Humans like sweet things because we are genetically programmed to do so. We could tell if fruit was ripe because it was sweet. We are supposed to eat fruit. Unfortunately, our taste receptors don't differentiate between other sugars and naturally occurring ones. Its up to our brains to regulate what we eat. 

Michael, thanks for clarifying about how sugars are metabolized, thats an important note. 

Lets face it folks, too much of ANYTHING is not good for you. You can die from drinking too much water if we really want to get down to it. Moderation in all things is the key.


----------

